# the best bows



## trapper (Nov 9, 2005)

I am looking for a bow that will suite my needs as a young hunter but will be with me for many more years my old bow just did not cut the cheese. I Looked at the dinfernt brands and was woundering wich would be beter Mathews ,parker ,or fred bear. I am woundering wich would be beter in price and porformance. I was all so woundering on select modles any suggestions.

THank you.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

first off you are trying to compare apples to oranges. compare matthews to hoyt to martin to bowtech they will be a much closer match then make a decision. the best bow on the market is the one that fits u and you have confidence in. the higher ends bows have more bells and whistles and IMHO are worth every penny. Dont fall victim to the ads in mags or on tv go and put your hands on the bows and shoot them before you buy.

mark


----------



## Reflex (Feb 27, 2006)

good advise. Have you shot the Ross Cr331 yet?


----------



## KILLEDBAMBI (Aug 5, 2006)

IF U R WILLING TO SPEND A GOOD BIT OF MONEY I WOULD DEFINTELY LOOK AT THE SWITCHBACK.I SHOT ONE AND IT IS EXTREMELY SMOOTH.I LOVED IT.I SHOOT A MATHEWS Q2 AND I LOVE IT.MY FRIEND HAS A PARKER.ITS NOT THE BEST PARKER BUT ITS A GOOD HUNTING BOW.ITS NOT AS SMOOTH AS MOST BOWS BUT IT DOES GET THE JOB DONE.


----------



## panman (Mar 3, 2006)

Shoot as many as you can.You will be suprised at the difference.in bows.When you shoot the rite one for YOU, you will know.Dont listen to anybody,you are the one spending your hard eardend cash,and you know what fell rite to you,THATS the one to buy.Also,most bow shops have used bows that are very good buys,try some of the better bows you may save some money.pan.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I shoot a fred bear g2 sl. I love the bow, and I will agree that the parker phoenix (sp) is a very very nice boy, I shot the new hoyt and its a very nice bow as well. I am stuck with my Fred Bear until I feel like spending more money again, lol. I love the bow I got, but there is alot of nice ones out there, just shot a couple of bows and you will find the right one for you. Just my two cents.


----------



## eherzy12 (Oct 13, 2004)

I am also a fairly young bow hunter(17) and I just bought a new Hoyt Trykon(XL). It is a absolute wonderful bow. 2 of our hunting buddies shoot Matthews Switchbacks and they are also obviously top of the line and great bows. Also a friend of mine just bought a new bowtech and he loves it. Really You cant go wrong with the big 3- Hoyt, Matthews, and Bowtech. But for quality and price I would look at Hoyt. If the Trykon is too pricey they offer so many other bows-Lasertech,pro-tech,V-tech, Ultratech, etc. They are all amazing bows at great prices. I highly suggest looking into them. Hopefully you dont think i'm bias towards Hoyt because I shoot one because I'm far from. With the technology now, almost every company has some great bows to offer and I would definately be happy shooting many bows on the market that arent hoyts. Thats my 2 cents. Good look and happy Hunting!


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Go to archery talk and look in the classifieds there. There is no reason on earth a young person like yourself has to go out and spent $1,000+ on a new bow set up. "or your parents".
There are allot of great new holdovers and used bows out there that folks payed $1000+ for and you can get them for 1/2 of that a year later! Use the money you saved on camo and a stand and a blind and more.


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

Go to http://www.fieldandstream.com and scan down that first home page. You should find a link to another part of the site that talks about bows and bow hunting. They give some reviews over six different bows. They just have some guy go out there and test them all alot, so you won't be getting a bunch of bull like you do with the retailers.


----------

